# Laser Sight ------- Bowfishing



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Although the hunting manual talks about this type of sight, the Fishing Brouchure (sp) says nothing, can they be used for bowfishing or not?????


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Nuttin says you can't....


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As long as it is legal to use a light, a laser sight is also legal.


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Thanks for all the help. Took a laser level on the boat last night so see what it looked like, strange refractions and reflections in the water. Will not work as far as I can see. Thanks again Hal


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

laser siights aren't legal for deer hunting in Michigan are they?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

answerguy8 said:


> laser siights aren't legal for deer hunting in Michigan are they?


No they are not unless you are Legally blind.....

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153--103097--,00.html#q38

Q. May I use a laser beam sight attached to my bow, rifle or shotgun to hunt deer? 

No. A laser beam sight casts an artificial light onto the target and is illegal to use in hunting deer. The lighted pin sight used by bow hunters and red dot sight used by firearm hunters are legal because they do not cast or throw a light at the target. Michigan law does provide for the use of laser sighting devices by blind persons during regular hunting hours when assisted by a sighted person, and also provides rules for the use of artificial lights by nighttime predator and raccoon hunters. See the Michigan hunting and trapping guide for further details.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As stated with the exception of being blind, as I stated above only legal if you can use a light, for example, raccoon at night while using dogs. Last I checked, you can't use a light to hunt deer.


----------

